# beating the odds



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

well my tanks aint all cramped up in the corner no more

what up jasert if you out there

where the old crew at danny boy, raptor, gosh who else jiggy,wasert or something like that

peep my new set-up

man this salt water forum is dead now nothing like when i was first getting started

this is where i made my first dip in to the salt water world

boy i sure had some people on this site be real jerks to me becauseof stupid ?s i asked which made me think that salt water people where jerks but to the contrary, being in the salt water world has gave me the pleasureof crossing paths with some very colorful people from reg tanks all the way to 1600 gallon salt water nuts

but any way just stopped by to wish all the people that lended me a helping hand a happy holiday waish and i cant help but to drop off some pics of the new set up

looks like sh*t right now but im cleaning them up tomorrow

thanks you happy holidays

living room









den









dining room(for right now the canopy wont stay on there its just gonna be a hospital tank)













































gonna be a nice bachelor pad when its all set up!!!

let me know what you think


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i divorced a woman because she didnt let me have my tanks like you do, so feel blessed
you are able to have such, nice tanks and good luck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice to see back around-
The salt world is still here-Many of us enjoy it-Just not that knwledgeable yet in it to get into discussions-
But it's here-

Look forward to seeing your setup's again once you get them all in order...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

assclown said:


> i divorced a woman because she didnt let me have my tanks like you do, so feel blessed
> you are able to have such, nice tanks and good luck


lol i think i would break up with my g/f if she let me have tanks all over the place, i need her to keep me from going over board.

until i have my own home and a basement that i can create my home aquarium.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

WOw!!
I tried having (2) 55gal tanks and it was already tough for me. Now u got a bunch everywhere. 
I cant imagine what that will look like when done.
Great job in IMO.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Hey thanks a lot guys im really hoping it turns out nice my self!!!

i hope everyone had a great new year i really do

and it feels so good to be back

well here are some updates with what i did with my tanks tonight

i got tired of my canopy looking ghetto so i sprung for a new modified door since there was no need for the custom 1 i put on there yet

and the finish is still drying thats why i dont have it put together im just real anxious to show off, ohh and guys any of my post are open to you guys to if you wanna post pics of your tanks please feel free cause i need to catch up with the peoples that i use to go back and forth with back in the day....ak, and nismo thanks for the comments and its really good to hear from you guys

thank you too the other guys also for your compliments and comments

tell me what ya think

Before,NOTICE THE BOW IN THE LID ON THE CANOPY...IT WAS JUST A THIN PIECE OF PLYWOOD!!!!









THE START OF THE NEW LOOK

































A FEW GHETTO MODS TO ADD A COUPLE INCHES TO THE OTHER END OF THE CANOPY THAT WASNT THERE BEFORE....

























1ST COAT OF FINISH I WASNT REAL HAPPY WITH...









SO I ADDED ANOTHER..

















AND THEN CLEANED THE TANK..









I also cleaned out my 75 gallon tank

Now i just gotta clean out my 55 gl, 40 gl, 2-29 gls, and 45 gl.

and my next move will probably be to go buy another 29 gallon so i can have 1 each under both sides of my 125 gl.

after that comes my big plumbing project in which i have no idea on how to go about doing, SO PLEASE ANY BODY WITH ANY LINKS PICS OR KNOW HOW THAT CAN USE PVC TO PLUMB A TANK PLEASE GIVE ME SOME HELP..

cause im really having trouble finding anything on the internet about plumbing a tank

Thanks guys and good to hear from ya!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> after that comes my big plumbing project in which i have no idea on how to go about doing, SO PLEASE ANY BODY WITH ANY LINKS PICS OR KNOW HOW THAT CAN USE PVC TO PLUMB A TANK PLEASE GIVE ME SOME HELP..
> 
> cause im really having trouble finding anything on the internet about plumbing a tank
> 
> Thanks guys and good to hear from ya!!!


are you looking to drill these tanks to "plumb" them or use hob overflows?

if you can find a LFS that will drill tanks i would go that route, if you feel comfortable doing it your self there are two basic was to cut holes in tanks. one is to use a diamond bit dremel, this is good for smaller tanks with thinner glass bbecause the bits are cheap, the other way is to get a diamond edge hole saw but depending on how many holes youre drilling and what sizde bulk heads you might nedd more then one bit and they run about 30 bucks and up..

the 125 should have a tempered bottom and may or may not have a tempered back, im not sure. if its not tempered then it can be drilled, atleast four holes if not more.. two drains near the top left and right corner and then you can run the returns over the top so you dont have to drill more holes plus by running them over the top it will be drain less water out of the tank if the power goes out or pump stops.

the easiest thing to do is to make pvc overflows but if you really want to do work then you can make acrylic overflow boxs with pvc drians in them..

do a search on google for overflow boxs and search durso drains or external durso drains you should be able to find stuff. another cool trick you can do with google is search specific sites, some reef forums you cant use the search unless your a paying member but you can gfet around that with google..

type for eaxample "drilling glass site:www.reefcentral.com" in the search and it will only search that site for those words..

alos take a look at my thread in the diy section, i kind of did a set by step for a 20 gallon. unfortunately i think when i did the center hole int eh back i did it too much int eh center of the glass and might have chipped it becaue it cracked after 6 months, but i also moved the tank and might not have leved and shimmed the stand enough.. either way the smaller the tank and thinner the glass to more risk you run of a crack..

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=152899


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey thanks nismo that was a nice looking 20 gallon

i would have liked to have seen what was under neath in the cabinet!!!!

no im not drilling anything im just gonna do the hob overflows, and i need just a few pics of some kind of set up to get a good idea

ive searched on google for all kinds of diy plumbing tanks for dummies etc, but to no avail....

thanks for the help though and i hope to get everything up and running real soon!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that is crazy trillion!! how many total gallons will it all add up to?

great work on the canopies as well!

cant wait to see them all set up and stocked.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

total on my 125 gallon ill have about and around 185 gallons of volume floating around lol

thanks for the compliments man i appreciate it, yeah it may be a while before its all stocked but the day will come i just know it right now im jsut trying to set up a skeem of getting the dang thing plumbed.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

updates are always cool














































yep getting the rock and the sand ready for war









kinda happy hope every 1 had a good weekend


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

do you just open the drain and stand on teh rock to shower?

like being a reef in low tide it must smell fantastic in that bathroom, "ocean breeze" air freshner..

is that rock in slat or freshwater?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Trill, Im back man. Glad you are still going strong, i just hope you have another shower in your place AHAHA.

plumbing a tank isnt all that hard once you know what you are looking at, try to search for pictures of other people sumps and see if that makes sense to you, I run a hob overflow from my frag tank and it has never failed me, i run one that is made by a company called lifereef (it was a little costly but worth it), it restarts after my return pump is off every time. Just take your time, i know if you have questions you will ask, but doing things slowly and right save a lot of problems down the line.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

yea i finally got all my plumbing down to a fine art thanks to a diy return i aquired from a local reef that had a plumbed mag 500 gph pump attached!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here is a cool head loss calculator to figure out just how much water is moving through the overflow/return/sump

http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/hlc2.php


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

damn thats a nice ass help ful link nismo thanks man

one of my returns is down to less than half!!!


----------

